# Awesome Service



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

First time ordering with C&S and it certainly won't be the last



Thanks Guys :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

nice haul


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

they are good, dont visit the shop you come out with lots more.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Short1e said:


> First time ordering with C&S and it certainly won't be the last
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Guys :thumb:


Our pleasure!

Hope you enjoy them :thumb::thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Got my delivery today too, had to get some CS myself too. Not my first time shopping with John and definitely not my last.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words :thumb:

We work hard to get your orders out as quick as possible, sometimes we can be as quick as amazon prime which is amazing when you think about our manpower compared to them. 

Thanks again and look forward to helping you out with products soon. :driver::driver:


----------

